
Sealab II: Porpoise Post and Life Beneath the Waves - Petiver
https://www.navalhistory.org/2019/04/23/sealab-ii-porpoise-post-and-life-beneath-the-waves
======
mattmanser
He vaguely mentions it in the article, but one of the phone calls was
circulated for years among Navy divers because of its comedy value. Commander
Carpenter speaks to President Lyndon Johnson, but he's in a helium
environment:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg0pMbc7Opk](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg0pMbc7Opk)

And when he starts talking to the president:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg0pMbc7Opk&feature=youtu.be...](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gg0pMbc7Opk&feature=youtu.be&t=226)

------
mncharity
In the 1950s & 60s, there were dual dreams of human settlement both of space,
and of the continental shelf. One dream continues to have a hold on popular
imagination, one not so much.

You don't have oil industry divers looking around the seafloor and thinking,
"yeah, this is where I want to raise my kids someday". And yet, Mars is a
planet-sized perchlorate superfund site, and the Moon is worse. So might it
have gone the other way?

One argument for pushing rapidly to human settlement is we're in a window now
where it both seems at the edge of technological plausibility, and it has some
popular appeal. And it's possible to imagine the latter going the way of ocean
settlement.

~~~
mjevans
Mars makes a lot of sense for a viable colony in the category of getting _all_
the eggs out of the single basket they're in. So would literally any other
place. (Though Mars might be lower hanging fruit since the gravity, pressure,
and temperature are only a little off.)

~~~
Retric
Living under the ocean adds a lot of redundancy a lot more easily. Getting
Mars self sustaining so it can produce everything including CPU’s would
require a truly massive colony. Until then it’s not really useful.

Under sea on the other hand assuming undersea gardens could protect from a
dinosaur killing asteroid, with a small population able to repopulate earth in
a few years.

~~~
mjevans
I'm not saying it shouldn't be done as well, I'm just pointing out that having
some bubble-wrap around one of the eggs near the bottom of the basket isn't
the same as having an egg in another basket on the table. Or in a basket in
another room entirely.

PS: the background of the SOMA storyline.

------
snurfer
If you're looking for me

You better check under the sea

Cause that is where you'll find me

Underneath the

Sealab, Underneath the water

Sealab, At the bottom of the sea

------
joshuaheard
Another great underwater video game besides BioShock is Subnautica.

